
When Capitalists Go on Strike - colinprince
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2017/02/capital-strike-regulations-lending-productivity-economy-banks-bailout
======
chrisbennet
Businesses invest when they _need_ to. No business is going to add another
production line just for the heck of it. Why haven’t many corporations with
lots of cash and cheap credit made more investments? _Because there is a lack
of demand._

When people are poor they don’t buy things.

------
rbanffy
Power that does not come from the people and is not exercised for the
people... What a great idea :-(

